# 2013 Celtics



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It's fun to think about what they might have managed had their young players been able to stay healthy. But alas it wasn't to be. Anyway, here are the guys under contract for next year

Brandon Bass (player option)
Avery Bradley
Paul Pierce
Rajon Rondo

Significant free agents

Ray Allen
Kevin Garnett
Jeff Green
Greg Stiemsma (!)

The question is what the hell do they do about next year's roster as they have a lot of spots to fill and very limited trade options, and they don't want to squander their cap space on role-players as that would leave them treading water as the eighth best team in the east.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I haven't got to see Steamship enough, but it sounds like he's going to get a lot of interest this offseason. 

Any team you can see offer sheeting him?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I know this thread is timely, given the result of tonight's game, but we're a couple weeks away from the official thread with this topic.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> I know this thread is timely, given the result of tonight's game, but we're a couple weeks away from the official thread with this topic.


Well, it's not like there's a whole lot to talk about on the Celtics board. 



R-Star said:


> I haven't got to see Steamship enough, but it sounds like he's going to get a lot of interest this offseason.
> 
> Any team you can see offer sheeting him?


I'm hoping that Atlanta does and that Boston can deal him in a sign & trade for Josh Smith, as that would cure a lot of ills for Boston (they desperately needed an above average power forward, unfortunately all that the injuries left them with was Brandon Bass). The rub is that if he goes they need to replace him because Garnett really shouldn't be playing anymore than 26-28 minutes a game these days. The other problem is that Rivers' tears as he was taking Garnett out of the game tonight leads me to believe that Kev might really be retiring, and if that's the case it's time to blow the roster up and go in a different direction.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Could always trade Rondo to the Pacers. 

Come on. Do it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Boston tried but Bird was only willing to give up Hansbrough and Darren Collison. No way was Boston dealing Rondo for bench fodder. Thanks to this playoff run, however, he should have a lot of trade value this summer. So it will be interesting to see if they cash him in.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Boston tried but Bird was only willing to give up Hansbrough and Darren Collison. No way was Boston dealing Rondo for bench fodder. Thanks to this playoff run, however, he should have a lot of trade value this summer. So it will be interesting to see if they cash him in.


Yea, but now we can off Hansbrough, Collison _and_ Amundson. 

That's 2 more white forwards to come off your bench. Just think of it. Amazing.


----------



## teacandoit (Jun 10, 2012)

I believe that KG will stay with Celtics. But I doubt Ray Allen will. 
And It's important to fill his shoes.
Celtics will find an free agent player for sure. Jason Terry, Shannon Brown or 
George Hill can be a alternative for Ray Allen. They're all going free agent now. It's hard to say the player that celtics sign will fill Ray Allen's shoes but it will not effect celtics too much.
The critic point is if KG will stay or go. If KG stays, things can turn around just fine. But if he goes, well, we got a big problem there.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

If Garnett retires, and watching Rivers' reaction as he was taking him out of the game I think that it might actually be possible that he's hanging them up, then it's time to blow the team up. Bercause they're screwed.


----------



## teacandoit (Jun 10, 2012)

E.H. Munro said:


> If Garnett retires, and watching Rivers' reaction as he was taking him out of the game I think that it might actually be possible that he's hanging them up, then it's time to blow the team up. Bercause they're screwed.


Yes, there is no solution for the case that KG is gone.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Burn it down. Go for a high pick in 2013. Use what trade assets we do have to try and gather more picks.

-Let everyone walk except Steimsma. Keep him around. Just don't overpay.

-Trade Rondo to some team in possession of another team's high draft pick (can't do it with a team dealing their own pick, since he'll keep them just good enough to make the pick relatively worthless). Utah's a good option, they're a playoff caliber team on the way up, they need a point guard, and they have Golden State's 2013 pick, top six protected then and in 2014. The Warriors aren't gonna be good for a while but their roster isn't bottom six bad either. Might be able to snag some extra goodies in that deal too. The Bobcats (with Portland's pick, albeit heavily protected until 2016) are another possibility, depending on what Portland does with their two picks this year.

-Maybe Chicago would want Pierce for the Charlotte pick? It would kill me to trade Pierce at this point though. If he's still on the roster come October, let him play till MLK day, then inform that he has a debilitating leg injury and should probably take a three month vacation to the Bahamas to nurse it.

-Not sure what to do with this year's first rounders, or what their value is. Would one of them plus Bradley be enough to make a meaningful move up? If we end up keeping them it wouldn't be the end of the world though, since it is a fairly deep draft. Just don't miss.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Burn it down. Go for a high pick in 2013. Use what trade assets we do have to try and gather more picks.
> 
> -Let everyone walk except Steimsma. Keep him around. Just don't overpay.
> 
> ...


Isn't Paul George a better option than what kind of picks it sounds like you're willing to trade Rondo for?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Floods said:


> -Not sure what to do with this year's first rounders, or what their value is. Would one of them plus Bradley be enough to make a meaningful move up? If we end up keeping them it wouldn't be the end of the world though, since it is a fairly deep draft. Just don't miss.


I'm hoping that Quincy Miller and Arnett Moultrie slip through the cracks and reach Boston, because they're a couple of guys you can build a supporting cast with. And Miller has the talent to be an all star if he makes it all the way back from knee surgery and harnesses the talent.



R-Star said:


> Isn't Paul George a better option than what kind of picks it sounds like you're willing to trade Rondo for?


If Indiana were willing to part with Paul George and George Hill Boston would likely make the deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> I'm hoping that Quincy Miller and Arnett Moultrie slip through the cracks and reach Boston, because they're a couple of guys you can build a supporting cast with. And Miller has the talent to be an all star if he makes it all the way back from knee surgery and harnesses the talent.
> 
> 
> 
> If Indiana were willing to part with Paul George and George Hill Boston would likely make the deal.


Hard pill to swallow giving up both from Indys perspective. I'd strongly consider it though.

Never happen though. I can't see the Celtics trading Rondo now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Isn't Paul George a better option than what kind of picks it sounds like you're willing to trade Rondo for?


Paul George being on the table is news to me.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Floods said:


> Paul George being on the table is news to me.


He isn't. But if you shop Rondo, a lot of players who aren't on the table suddenly become available.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Isn't Paul George a better option than what kind of picks it sounds like you're willing to trade Rondo for?


Well if he's on the table for Rondo, it probably means that the Pacers don't think he'll ever be worth more than Rondo (i.e. not a franchise player). Which makes him less attractive to me. Rondo's cool and all, but he's not a franchise player. I don't want to end up having dealt him for more Rondo-caliber players. I'd rather go for the high draft pick(s).

The outcome I have in mind is us landing a top 5 pick next year, plus having Golden State's pick in the 7-10 range with it. Plus maybe one of Utah's bigs coming back in return for Rondo. Like Derrick Favors, although I admittedly have no clue what his trade value is. I never assumed it was _that_ high, just because Utah has a glut of bigs and Favors isn't putting up spectacular numbers, but there's guys in the 'how to fix the Kings' thread suggesting they deal 5 for him. So I dunno.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What do you think it would take to squeeze the 10th pick out of New Orleans this year?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I think dealing with New Orleans would have been much easier if they hadn't won the lottery. If they were picking 3-5 and 10 then a Rondo deal would probably be appealing to them. Now I just don't see a fit between Boston and New Orleans. I'm sure they'd love to add Rondo to Davis, but I don't see how they have enough talent for Boston to make the deal.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think dealing with New Orleans would have been much easier if they hadn't won the lottery. If they were picking 3-5 and 10 then a Rondo deal would probably be appealing to them. Now I just don't see a fit between Boston and New Orleans. I'm sure they'd love to add Rondo to Davis, but I don't see how they have enough talent for Boston to make the deal.


Rondo for Davis?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

I'd love it but New Orleans wouldn't do it. Davis is the linchpin of their 2013 marketing campaign and cost controlled for four years before they have to pay him. No Davis and Boston could probably have worked something like Rondo/Johnson/Bass for Okafor/2 firsts. But under the circumstances all the Hornets have to deal for Rondo is #10 and future picks, which is a lot less appealing.


----------



## catsrule (Jun 10, 2012)

Full disclosure, I'm not a Boston fan or really much of an NBA fan. But what do you guys think of Rondo to Utah for Paul Millsap and Gordon Hayward?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

IMO, Boston should just bring back their current roster and look to add pieces around them. When you consider that KG and Ray Allen will be taking significant pay cuts, there will be some room to spend.

Re-sign KG for 2yrs/$20M
Re-sign Ray Allen for 2yrs/$10M
Bring Brandon Bass back: $4-5M per season, either with his PO or in a new contract
Re-sign Jeff Green (if healthy): won't get more than $3M per year

Then you add 2 first round picks, and you have the full MLE to spend. One guy they should look at with that MLE is Jason Thompson - no way Sac matches $5+M/year.

Rajon Rondo...(Free Agent PG)
Ray Allen...Avery Bradley...Doron Lamb (1st Rd Pick)
Paul Pierce...Jeff Green
Kevin Garnett...Brandon Bass
Jason Thompson...Fab Melo (1st Rd Pick)...JaJuan Johnson

That team only has a total salary of about $60M, and is a hell of a lot deeper than the squad they had this year.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

It's an option if Garnett's returning, but after last night there are a lot of questions. Rivers' reaction as he was taking Garnett out of the game has sort of added fueled to the rumors that Garnett's hanging them up. But if he's coming back then Boston will be beating the hustings to find a new power forward and probably re-sign Green to be a swing forward. I also expect them to take a run at Josh Smith this summer as the Hawks want to clear cap space to add a center this summer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> IMO, Boston should just bring back their current roster and look to add pieces around them. When you consider that KG and Ray Allen will be taking significant pay cuts, there will be some room to spend.
> 
> Re-sign KG for 2yrs/$20M
> Re-sign Ray Allen for 2yrs/$10M
> ...


Patching the holes with spare parts won't work, unless you're happy with 44 wins and a first round exit being your ceiling.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> I think dealing with New Orleans would have been much easier if they hadn't won the lottery. If they were picking 3-5 and 10 then a Rondo deal would probably be appealing to them. Now I just don't see a fit between Boston and New Orleans. I'm sure they'd love to add Rondo to Davis, but I don't see how they have enough talent for Boston to make the deal.


Well I was thinking we offer salary relief by taking Okafor off their hands, and offering either 21 or 22 plus a future second rounder. I don't think dealing Rondo for that pick will be necessary.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If Garnett comes back and the team decides to make one more run at it, would it be worth it to try and split Rondo(plus 21/22 as needed) into Kemba Walker and the #2? Would Charlotte even look at that? I don't love this idea at all, but it popped into my head and I want to get others reactions to it.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, there's no need to be throwing in a draft pick as after the unibrower there's a real drop off.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogg said:


> If Garnett comes back and the team decides to make one more run at it, would it be worth it to try and split Rondo(plus 21/22 as needed) into Kemba Walker and the #2? Would Charlotte even look at that? I don't love this idea at all, but it popped into my head and I want to get others reactions to it.


If Garnett is coming back and you're making a championship run why would you trade Rondo? And for Kemba...


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kemba would be fine in Boston, he can hit open jump shots and free up pressure on the other guys, and he can get a team into it's offense just fine. The number two would let you pick up either Robinson and plug him into the four spot to address the frontcourt issues or go either Beal or MKG to shore up the perimeter. It would also clear up some additional cap space for chasing free agents this summer. Like I said, I'm not in love with the idea, but it'd fix some of the depth issues and give us a head start on the eventual rebuild.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> If Garnett comes back and the team decides to make one more run at it, would it be worth it to try and split Rondo(plus 21/22 as needed) into Kemba Walker and the #2? Would Charlotte even look at that? I don't love this idea at all, but it popped into my head and I want to get others reactions to it.


Hmmm... I kinda like this deal regardless of what happens with KG (I hope he retires and forces the team's hand with rebuilding). I'd try to throw in 21/22 for the Portland pick while I'm at it.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well, Rondo should probably go if the team's going to do a complete tear-down anyway, as he'll be approaching thirty when the team's good again, under the best circumstances. He's one of the(possibly just the) best set-up guys around on a fair contract, so there's going to be a strong market for him, and he'll be the best way to jump-star a rebuild by getting one or more high picks/prospects.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Bogg said:


> Well, Rondo should probably go if the team's going to do a complete tear-down anyway, as he'll be approaching thirty when the team's good again


Not only that, but if we keep him he'll make the team just good enough that we'll be getting low lottery picks every year. I'd much rather do the full tear down and tank for the 2013 draft.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Floods said:


> Not only that, but if we keep him he'll make the team just good enough that we'll be getting low lottery picks every year. I'd much rather do the full tear down and tank for the 2013 draft.


Seeing as I've argued for that(full tear-down) at some point basically every season since 09-10, I'm completely on board with a full re-boot if Garnett retires.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

ESPN's reporting that Bass is going to opt out of his contract for next year. Whether the team brings him back is going to depend on what direction they go, as I can't see paying Bass 7-8 million a year as the first step in a rebuilding process.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://espn.go.com/boston/nba/story...opt-final-year-become-unrestricted-free-agent

Can't blame Bass for opting out of 4.25. He should not have any trouble getting something like 7 million per after the season he just had. Boston would have been horrible if they hadn't had him last year.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Simmons thinks they should let Ray walk and go after Camby.

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8051460&categoryid=2378529


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Diable said:


> http://espn.go.com/boston/nba/story...opt-final-year-become-unrestricted-free-agent
> 
> Can't blame Bass for opting out of 4.25. He should not have any trouble getting something like 7 million per after the season he just had. Boston would have been horrible if they hadn't had him last year.


But they would have been much better if Green had a good ticker and was able to start next to Garnett. Bass isn't particularly good at anything. Well, he's good at 12'-16' jumpers. But that's about the extent of his abilities. If someone throws $7 million at a defensively challenged 6'7" PF good luck to them.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

E.H. Munro said:


> If someone throws $7 million at a defensively challenged 6'7" PF good luck to them.


That's how I feel. He was good for the team this year, and they would have been in a ton of trouble if he wasn't around, but it may just be time for the two parties to part ways. I could actually see Utah going after him if they decide to trade either Jefferson or Millsap for a wing.


----------

